
HN Stories Behind Paywalls - cont4gious
Recently there have been several HN links on the main page to stories behind paywalls. I am a college student, and can neither afford nor have the desire to pay for that content as I can find my news and content for free elsewhere.<p>This becomes a problem when several highly-ranked stories on the HN are links to sites I assume are behind paywalls, so I simply don't click on stories with from those domains. This is a sad state of affairs.<p>I realize that because they are charging for access to their stories they can probably create more and better content, but I will never be able to read them because, alas, I cannot access them, and I'm sure that there are a large number of people here in the same situation. Therefore, those stories do us no good because we cannot read them. If at all possible, find another source of the story (when possible) or find a free alternative to the content (also where possible). Perhaps if neither of those things exist, the story must go unshared.<p>So I ask you, the HN community and the admins here to not allow stories behind paywalls to get to the main page.
======
jakarta
I've rarely seen a pay wall story end up on the front page of HN, with the
exception of the occasional WSJ article - where people are quick to show how
anyone can access it via Google News.

I see a lot of people complaining when NYT articles show up -- but they are
often mistakenly thinking it's a paywall. It's not, it's just a free
registration barrier. Even when the NYT goes metered in 2011, free members
will still be allowed a certain amount of articles per month (similar to the
Financial Times articles).

Moreover though, I'd like to point out that most newspapers are extremely
affordable for students - almost every publication offers a generous student
discount.

When I was a student I had subscriptions to the WSJ and Foreign Affairs
because they were pretty cheap, WSJ was something like $15 for 3.75 months and
Foreign Affairs was $20 for an entire year. NYTimes Student (M-F) is only
$0.50 an issue. The Economist costs only $24 for 3.75 months... or $1.60 an
issue. In almost all cases you end up saving between 70-80% when using the
student subscriptions.

Plus you can keep subscribing at the same rates even after graduating -- you
might have to fill in some bogus information about what course you are taking
but it still works.

So, I don't know. I feel like the cost of student subscriptions isn't a whole
lot and in that case maybe it's worth subscribing just to be well informed
about the world. Certain pubs like the WSJ, FT, or Foreign Affairs will
probably never be totally free and in that case, given the small fee they
charge I'd be willing to trade eating pizza one day for ramen.

~~~
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
"Free registration required"-walls are right up there beside paywalls on the
annoy-o-meter. Anyway, the NYT ones pretty clearly ask for payment, though
they seem to be different for everybody.

~~~
jakarta
They don't ask for payment. And the registration walls might be annoying, but
you're getting news for free. It's a trade off. There's content in the NYT
that you wont find on Google News, and maybe that's not compelling for you but
it seems like most people are willing to register for that free access.

~~~
jokermatt999
Actually, most NYT articles can be read through Google. I'm not sure about
multi-page articles, but I can say for certain that if you go through Google,
you won't see a registration pop-up.

~~~
zck
Add "inurl:pagewanted=all" to your search query.

------
patio11
I haven't noticed any paywalled stories recently, but let's roll with them
existing: I'm unconcerned. Not everybody is going to get equal value out of
every HN story. Our community has too diverse interests for that. _This is
OK._ I don't read the Silicon Valley inside baseball about funding, but it is
very interesting to many folks here. Similarly, scalable software marketing
(email, SEO, whatever) really catches my attention and yet might be boring for
folks whose main challenge is fundraising.

You're a poor college student. I sympathize: I was once a poor college
student. I am no longer a poor college student. Most of us here are not poor
college students. Many of us run profitable businesses. Some pay amounts which
would stagger your imagination for "content" (scare quotes because I don't
really like that word). Content is, ahem, not a commodity -- the existence of
free "content" doesn't compete with the stuff I care about any more than the
existence of free food competes with those very ritzy Chicago restaurants
Thomas likes.

------
TallGuyShort
>> This becomes a problem when several highly-ranked stories on the HN are
links to sites I assume are behind paywalls, so I simply don't click on
stories with from those domains.

I think that's a bad assumption. I read the top stories quite regularly, and I
haven't come across a paywall in a very long time.

------
gyardley
If a story becomes highly-ranked, it's almost certainly not behind a paywall,
or it wouldn't become highly-ranked in the first place.

Maybe you're thinking of the NYT, where you register once for a free account
(or just use a password from bugmenot.com)? Perhaps the WSJ, where the full
text of everything is available from Google News?

~~~
cont4gious
I was thinking of the NYT articles. Even if I don't have to pay to read them,
the principle is the same. I shouldn't have to register on a site to read the
content. I can understand registering to interact (comment, etc) but not to
simply access.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Huh? This makes no sense to me.

Are you arguing that you have a moral right to consume, without limitation,
the articles created by the New York Times, without any restrictions
whatsoever?

If not, what's you're argument exactly? That the NY Times doesn't have the
moral right to require registrations to access their content?

Personally, I love the Times, and I'd be willing to pay for access, if it came
to that. I'm happy that they've been able to find a business model that does
not require me to pay, and my registering for the site is an insignificant
price to pay.

~~~
rewind
Gotta agree here. OP is complaining that the articles are not free. After the
explanation is given that they are free and require registration, that becomes
the new problem. If these are issues the OP has, that's fine, but I don't
think all of HN should be kept from these stories because OP doesn't want to
take 30 seconds one time to register a throw-away account.

~~~
smackfu
Right, shifting goalposts. The original argument was solely financial.

------
boundlessdreamz
1\. Which are the stories that you are complaining about ?

2\. The only time I have seen a similar complaint is when nytimes links are
posted. But those stories are not behind a paywall. The registration is free.

A request to anyone complaining about stories on frontpage. Please post links
to stories unless they are glaringly obvious (like the wave of iPad articles).
I don't remember coming across any paywall. So if there are links to the
stories it helps to actually understand what the OP is complaining about.

------
gaustin
What domains?

I read (or click through) to most everything that hits the front page and
never hit paywalls, except for academic journals.

As annoying as it is to be blocked by a paywall, I don't think that's a valid
criteria for censorship. Good content is good content, and often the comments
on HN are worth more than the article itself.

~~~
byoung2
NYTimes sometimes has a paywall, other times it doesn't...maybe the articles
are free for a limited time. Usually you can get around the paywall by
googling the article title and clicking on it in the results...they have to
show Google the full page if they want it indexed.

~~~
corin_
The term "paywall" requires there to be a payment involved, which is not the
case with NYTimes.

~~~
Tichy
Registering somewhere is not free. Apart from the invested time and wasted
memory brain cells for the password there is also the never ending stream of
spam that is to be expected from then on.

Also I think physical addresses are sold for several dollars a piece? So
signing up somewhere with my address is worth at least that amount.

~~~
ugh
Since I created an account for nytimes.com in 2007 (I needed access to the
complete archive for a project and paid $7.95 for it) I received the amazing
amount of two e-mails, one confirming my order and one confirming the
cancellation of the subscription after the project was finished.

In the following years I was never again asked to pay for any article I wanted
to read and I never again received an e-mail. I really wouldn’t worry about
creating an account for nytimes.com.

~~~
Tichy
Still, I don't know in advance if that is true. Also are you sure that you
haven't received spam mail from other entities than NYT, who got your address
from the NYT?

------
masnick
I agree, but this may become more of a problem as time goes on: apparently
paywalls are coming back into vogue.

Example is the NYT apparently re-introducing paywalls in 2011, at least
according to this NPR story:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1227770...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122777083)

Here is a blog post about the economics of the NYT paywall:
[http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/01/20/the-
economi...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/01/20/the-economics-of-
the-nyt-paywall/)

I haven't heard about this for a while, and it looks like the posts I found
are from the beginning of this year. Does anyone know if the NYT is still
doing this? I hope not...

------
meinhimmel
A neat little trick that may work for you is to switch your user agent to the
Google bot. Since they want their site to be indexed by it, sites sometimes
will allow it.

------
Tichy
I have the occasional problem with the NY Times, which I can usually remedy by
opening the URL with a different browser. The NYT seems to require logins
randomly.

~~~
araneae
Here's a better solution: install the BugMeNot extension for firefox. It logs
you into NYT and other sites by providing the credentials.
<https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/6349>

~~~
Tichy
I've tried that years ago, but it never seemed to work very well. The accounts
would tend to be invalidated too quickly.

------
eof
I think the best we can do is ask that when submitting a story, the submitter
makes an effort to make the content as easily accessible as possible.

------
tomjen3
I have heard some complaints about this, but it tends to be on the NYT domain
- which can be avoided by opening it in incognito mode.

------
olius
well actually it exist quite a lot of great articles behind paywalls, and i
would site obviously what is published on Harvard Business Review or similar
like Rotman publications. A lot of educational and research libraries have
still restricted access to their last new papers, reports and researches which
usually are very useful to stay up front competitors, or find right up-to-date
or future partners.

